# Studio Essentials



## OscarWilde (Apr 6, 2012)

Not trying to start an argument here...  

I'm looking to start doing some "studio" photographing. I'm NOT trying to start a business or be pro in a day  i just want to take indoor photos of people (friends family etc.) and only for personal use. Not for money  

I was wondering what pieces of equipment you would recommend for someone starting out. I know there is so much in the area of lighting so what would you recommend for a hobbyist studio photog? 

I was thinking some kind of "backdrop" system and a couple of softboxes?

What are the "essentials" on your opinions!! Cheers!

Oscar


----------



## OscarWilde (Apr 6, 2012)

Bump


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2012)

I would highly recommend getting some monolights if you are serious about this. The Flash point series from Adorama are excellent. Flashpoint II FP320M 150 Watt AC/DC Monolight Strobe FP320M. They also have a good line of softboxes and other modifiers to fit these.

Softboxes are great... but I usually recommend starting out with large umbrellas, or brollys. Others here may feel differently. 

Like these:  Photek SL5000 Softlighter II, Umbrella with Diffuser SL5000      or      Photek SL6000S Softlighter 60in with a 7mm Shaft SL6000S.   The larger, the better with modifiers typically.

You would also need lightstands, etc...

what gear do you currently have?


----------



## OscarWilde (Apr 6, 2012)

Studio gear = nothing 

Regular gear: Canon T1i (in the process of updating to (most likely) a 7d), 18-55mm kit, and 75-300. 

I also have a speedlite 320ex.

That is all  (oh and an incredible tripod from like the 80's )

I was looking at maybe buying a "studio starter kit" of some type... ex.http://www.henrys.com/60039-ERIN-MANNING-HOME-STUDIO-KIT.aspx

Something like that... where quality may not be top of the line, but you get at least a couple things to play around with and learn 


Oh, and I like both of those links you posted! Don't know a lot about this stuff, but I like the price range you have me in


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 6, 2012)

I really wanna get into studio photography.  It would be really cool to have that as an option.  Oh and on a side note, you don't have to stress how you don't wanna go into business or how you don't wanna make money.  I think this place has gotten so deep into the whole "charging" or "starting a business" that it's really silly.  If you wanna make money, make money.  If you don't, we're nobody that you need to explain to.  
Anyway, when I looked into lighting, I wanted to go with a 3-light strobe set up. Of course you'll need a backdrop or two.  Stands, clamps, etc.  I think that should be enough if you're not needing anything spectacular


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 6, 2012)

are you wanting continous lighting or flashes?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 6, 2012)

I did a shoot last night on the quick fly in my living room.  1 fan, 1 black sheet, 1 old Elinchrom monolight and a brolly , 1 vivitar 285 flash and a shoot through, a few pocket wizards, and 4-7 minutes to set it all up and take the shot =)


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2012)

FORGET the constant light kits like those linked to above via Henry's; you want FLASH units!!!! The Adorama Flashpoint 320M monolights are only $99 each right now, with free shipping. For $150, one can get a 320M, a 9.5 foot stand, and a softbox--making them as low-priced as the constant lights being pushed by Henry's.

e is another good umbrella box: Lastolite LU3227 40in White Umbrella Box with 7mm Shaft LU3227

The 40 inch size is excellent. 60-inch umbrellas are kind of a PITA in smaller spaces.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 6, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^The brolly I said i used is the one in derrel's link.  That thing has been used and abused, it just does what it does so well.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:


> are you wanting continous lighting or flashes?



In my opinion.. only total beginners that dont know any better, use inexpensive continuous lighting, and it actually holds them back... and they don't understand why! Pro's that use continuous spend some serious money on it. 

Flash is a much better option for starting out... more power, and is easy to use once you learn how. Most cheap continuous does not have enough power to do much...


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2012)

OscarWilde said:


> Studio gear = nothing
> 
> Regular gear: Canon T1i (in the process of updating to (most likely) a 7d), 18-55mm kit, and 75-300.
> 
> ...



PLEASE don't make the mistake of buying that continuous lighting junk! It looks bright to the human eye.. but not to the camera. If you buy something advertised as 500 watts... it doesn't mention that it is 500 Watts per second! So do that math.. how many Watts are you getting at 1/100 of a second?  Not enough to do anything with.

The stuff I suggested works.... and is easy to learn with.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 6, 2012)

With a multiple light setup, I find a hand held light meter to be very useful.

If you have plenty of working distance between you and the subject & between the subject (6 to 8 feet), pretty much anything you have on hand (think bed sheet) can be used as a backdrop.

If your budget only allows for an el cheapo continuous light setup, wait and save up.  You can do quite a bit with a single speedlight and a couple of reflectors.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 6, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> > are you wanting continous lighting or flashes?
> ...



definitely, I woulnd't ever suggest continuous lighting.  I was asking the the OP which she wanted to go with.


----------



## ghostdog (Apr 6, 2012)

OscarWilde, this is exactly what I purchased and am very happy with.

Interfit EXD200 strobe kit: This kit includes two strobes, plus stands, a softbox and an umbrella. 
Interfit Home Studio EXD200 (110VAC) INT119 B&H Photo Video

This backdrop kit (good for using paper rolls):
Photoflex | First Studio Backdrop Support Kit | DPFSBGSPKT

And definitely a light meter.  I purchased this Sekonic.  It gets the job done.
Sekonic L-308S Flashmate Light Meter 401-309 B&H Photo Video

I don't know if your T1i includes a PC out terminal.  If not, you'll want to get a hotshoe to PC out adapter.  You can also remotely trigger the strobes using your on camera flash, but I just preferred to use the PC output on my 7d.

That said, I haven't been able to use it much.    I got all this because like you, I wanted to practice taking studio-like shots of my kids.  My kids were just too young to cooperate.  I'm hoping to use it more this year as they are older now.  Otherwise, the lights and the stand were perfect for my novice needs.  They are variable to 1/10 of a stop.  Both the light kit and stands include duffle bags and fold up very nicely and compact when not in use.  I just store it all under my bed when not in use.

I took these about 6 months ago using this setup (disclaimer, I don't think they are good examples as my exposure and white balance are just off).  Hope to do better the next I take the equipment out again.


----------



## OscarWilde (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! I would agree about the flash vs continuos! I want flash  goo to know the negatives of continuous! I'm going to look closely at what cgip suggested and see if there is a similar option at henrys (just because there is actually a henrys where i live...) 

Thanks for all of the advice!


----------

